# Eagle Comanche .410/45 LC



## Missourian (Aug 28, 2013)

When I find one of these for $150,  I'm going to get it.

It's a break barrel single shot .410/45 LC with a 10 inch barrel.

Coupled with an MCA Sports 10 inch .22 lr  and/or .22 mag shotgun insert,  I think this would make a perfect backwoods pistol.

Comanche Firearms :: Eagle Imports

OUR COMPLETE LINE OF SHOTGUN INSERTS TO INCREASE THE VERSATILITY OF YOUR SHOTGUN

Short video:   [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=997md-aqo-0]Super Comanche 45-410 Single Shot Shotgun Pistol - YouTube[/ame]



Long video:    [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aKx73mdIiI]Super Comanche .410/.45 Colt Pistol Review - YouTube[/ame]


Whatdaya think?


----------



## Missourian (Aug 28, 2013)

BTW,  I think the MSRP of the Comanche in .410/45 LC is $229.

The MCA Sports shotgun adapter  are $95 each for 10 inch rifled inserts.

My local gun shop has a Comanche advertised at $190,  but I see them at other sites for as low as $170 and have seen where some have claimed to have paid as little as $130 NIB.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 28, 2013)

Forgot to post a picture...









​


----------



## Missourian (Aug 28, 2013)

Rossi has one of these too...it only take 2.5 inch .410 shells (no 3 inchers),  but it comes with a .22 LR interchangeable barrel.  

It's priced at $319 from Cabela's

Rossi USA








It's priced at $319 from Cabela's.

Rossi Matched Pair Pistol : Cabela's


----------



## Missourian (Aug 28, 2013)

A long review of the Rossi:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsOf9LxQCxk]Braztech Rossi matched pair pistol "shotgun" .410/45 colt plus .22lr barrel un-boxing & quick review - YouTube[/ame]

According to the review,  it did except 3 inch shells.


----------



## Warrior102 (Aug 28, 2013)

I like it... !


----------

